# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.0.6

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل عام وانتم بخير ..

مبارك عليكم شهر رمضان ..

وبلغكم الله صيامه وقيامة ..

تم ترقية الشبكة الى اخر اصدار 4.0.6 

وتم حل مشاكل عديدة ..

اشكركم جزيل الشكر ..

واتمنى لكم المزيد العطاء ..

كل المودة

----------

نبراس،،، (08-21-2010), 

ليلاس (08-15-2010), 

ابو طارق (08-18-2010), 

دلوعة المنتدى (08-18-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

ملاحظة / تم تطوير الشبكة فجر اليوم .. وكان هناك مشكلة بسيط في وضع المواضيع .. وتم حلها الآن .

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-12-2010), 

كبرياء (08-12-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ..*
*الله يعطيك العاآفيه ،،شبكة ..*
*وعسااك عالقوة ...*
*ولاحظت على المواضيع أحاول اكتب ومايرسل الموضوع يطلع خطأ*
*والحين تم اصلاحه لاني قدرت احط موضوع ..*
*الله يسلم الاياااادي يارب ..*
*دائماً تسعى للرقي والتطور في المنتدى..*
*ماننحرم جهوودك المعطاءة ..*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-12-2010)

----------


## كبرياء

*يعطيك ربي ألف عآفيه إأخوي ..}*
*من حسسن لأحسسن إن شآلله ..*
*مآإننح ـرم ..!*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-12-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلم أخوي ..*

*ع التجديد المستمر ..*

*و إلى الأفضل دوماً إن ششآء الله ..*

*يعطيك العآفية ..}*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-15-2010)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*رحم الله والديكم
وبجهودكم يرتقي المنتدى 
ونحن نرتقي معه
وإن شاء الله في تقدم مع هذه الأيدي العطاءة
بكل ود لك تحياتي*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-17-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


*دائما  في تطور مستمر* 

*كل الشكر  لجهودك  ابني* 

*ابو  طارق*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-19-2010)

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

مااشاء الله عليكم ويارب من تقدم الى تقدم 
تحيتي ,

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-19-2010)

----------

